

Great News.YC Greasemonkey Script - joeguilmette
http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/9108

======
ed
Wow, I'm surprised to see someone dug this up.

A lot has chanced since I hacked this script together and I'd expect that most
features are now broken -- take that as a warning!

~~~
danteembermage
I think I spend too much time reading social news; honestly, I misread that as
"dugg this up"

~~~
ed
That's not that bad. Considerably worse are the people who think dig is
actually spelled with two g's.

------
tocomment
And you know, I kind of miss the colors and design from the original YC news.
This makes it have a white background. Who knows, maybe I'll get used to it.

------
kashif
I think PG should look at this design, I prefer it to the normal one any day.

~~~
pg
The main reason it looks better is the white background, which I've been
thinking of switching to. Otherwise it's a net lose. That productish look
wastes a lot of space at the top of the screen. The current page looks the way
it does partly because it works better on small screened mobile devices, which
is an important factor for a news site.

~~~
ed
Sounds like you should consider selective style sheets for mobile devices.
That way you can accommodate small displays and not at the expense of regular
users.

While the white background helps, I tried to pay a bit of attention to type
size and color contrast as well. The result of this effort is that you
immediately know what's important, vs. what's not.

Two other things to consider:

1) Utility pane on the right, which I consider to be a big usability win
(thread comments when you want them; your own comments when not on a thread)

2) A visual distinction for discussion threads vs. link threads

~~~
greendestiny
how does the right hand pane work? I can see my user threads, but I cant get
it to display an articles comments.

~~~
ed
Yep, that's one of the broken features I mentioned below. The whole script is
admittedly over-reliant on YC's markup when finding DOM elements.

When I wrote it, the script was nothing more than a dirty hack. I'm beginning
to think it might be time for a revisit. (Considering I'm already distracted
by the Sox ALCS win...)

------
tocomment
There's no search on most pages, and I get this error (not sure if it's
related):

filter((function (a) {return a.href.indexOf("comments?id=") >= 0;}),
articleReferences[i].parentNode.parentNode.nextSibling.getElementsByTagName("a"))[0]
has no properties file:///home/.../components/greasemonkey.js Line 556

BTW I'm on Firefox 1.5.

------
akkartik
In the spirit of 'do one thing and do it well':
<http://akkartik.name/newsyc-9108.user.js>

All it does is add the 2-pane interface, so clicking on a comment link shows
comments on the right pane.

------
bluishgreen
Color scheme repels. Going back.

